

Those maps at the beginning of books: a short essay on education - jsomers
http://jsomers.net/blog/book-maps-teach

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted a year ago - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1124035> \-
although it garnered no comments, and only one upvote.

